# BBC drama seeks your experience



## JanineHJones

I am Researcher on a BBC drama and we would like to find a surrogate and / or couple who had a baby through surrogacy to speak to our writer.  

We are hoping to find out about your personal experience, your emotional journey and to inform what we know will be an emotional story with genuine research.

Ideally you will be free to talk for an hour or so by phone before the end of February.  We will pay for your time.


----------



## leo

Hi, I have been a surrogate 4 times and would be happy to help in any way.


----------

